# Garage door opener won't automatically close



## naomi (Feb 17, 2012)

I need help for a while now my garage door will open if I use the garage door pad and I don't have to hold it down but I use the remote and it won't work. I've tried changing the batteries and the only way it'll close(garage door pad) is if I hold it down till it closes completely. I don't know what the problem could be but its a hassle coming home turning the car off, getting in the house then opening the garage and turning the car back on to pull in the car and still holding down the button to close it. Please help, thanks!


----------



## superjedi (Feb 17, 2012)

Does the door move right away when you press the button, or is there a delay?

We had a problem last year where the garage door opener would run, but the door
would only start moving after a few seconds.  Eventually it stopped moving completely
even though the motor would still run.
It turned out that the gears inside the opener (plastic) were worn out and we had
to get a new one.  Fortunately, our home warranty covered it, so it wasn't that expensive.


----------



## sandbuoy (Feb 18, 2012)

You may want to look at the laser type light at the bottom to make sure its aligned. I have that problem once after it somehow got bumped and out of alignment.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like two issues. The door won't close(except if you hold the button) sounds like a problem with the sensors. Door should open even with bad sensors.


----------



## naomi (Feb 22, 2012)

Well there's no delay it'll close I just have to stand there and hold it down all the way. Question though where's the sensor? I can't get up there myself bc I'm pregnant but my husband was wondering also where its located.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 22, 2012)

The sensor would be the two eyes at the bottom of the door to detect something in the way of getting clobbered by the door as it comes down. Last one I had a problem with the guy left a broom blocking them. There should be lights on them that go on and off as you block them.

Here is an example. Yours may look different.


----------



## naomi (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, got it. Well the door will not close if there is something in the way of the sensors, so doesn't mean it might not be the sensors and could be something else?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 25, 2012)

Not necessarily a problem blocking the sensors, could be that the sensors are not lined up correctly so that they see each other.
Think of it as a laser pointing from one sensor to the other.  If the laser is not pointing at the other, the door will not close.
I don't recommend it (but, then I don't have small children and/or attempt to close the door when something is under it), I attached my sensor on top of the opener pointing at each other about a foot apart.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a problem with sensers one time and after lining them up and making sure every thing looked right, it still wouldn't work so I called a tech. He came out and sais sometime the sensers have the be reset. he unplugged the unit and plugged it back in and charged $125 and it worked fine.


----------



## naomi (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to thank everyone for helping with this issue. I messed with the sensors and seemed to get them aligned just right and now all I need to is push it once and it automatically goes down! Thanks saved me a headache.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 29, 2012)

What about the remote unit? Does it work now? That could be a separate issue.


----------



## sandbuoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to see someone saving some cash on a DIY job. Times tough for everyone.


----------



## naomi (Mar 5, 2012)

The remote isn't working. And I did buy a new battery for it in the beginning when I thought it was the remote. But now that its aligned and will close with a click of the button on the inside of the garage, the remote won't work. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## naomi (Mar 5, 2012)

sandbuoy said:
			
		

> Glad to see someone saving some cash on a DIY job. Times tough for everyone.



Yes, I'm glad I came across this website!


----------

